# Cost Calc



## Shatter (5/9/16)

Hi everyone

Anyone know of a DIY ejuice cost calculator to download or excel spreadsheet to share? 

Seems like most calcs only focus on mixing..

Regards


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

i use android app called vape tool which allows you to mix, work out cost of it and reduces ur inventory of the juices all jn 1 app

will look for play store link and paste

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shatter (5/9/16)

nice thank you, downloaded it now, will give it go


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Shatter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know of a DIY ejuice cost calculator to download or excel spreadsheet to share?
> 
> ...


I use this one, which does the calculations for you. All you have to do is input the prices of you concentrates, nic, VG and PG. Bottle costs you have to add yourself I think.
http://diyjuicecalculator.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Shatter (5/9/16)

thank you @incredible_hullk k and @Andre for the apps. That JuiceCalculater is a bit more complicated, but once everything is setup and added if works very nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/9/16)

Off course no Apple/Mac version...


----------



## Glytch (8/9/16)

Andre said:


> I use this one, which does the calculations for you. All you have to do is input the prices of you concentrates, nic, VG and PG. Bottle costs you have to add yourself I think.
> http://diyjuicecalculator.com/


Thanks Andre. After trying quite a few apps this one has 90% of the features I need. I love that it does inventory as well as all the other little features (like the mixing calculators and the label printing).

It is a windows app but I have parallels installed so it runs perfectly. Great app.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (8/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Off course no Apple/Mac version...


I feel your pain. I'm resisting the urge to code one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (9/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I feel your pain. I'm resisting the urge to code one.



Don't resist, code it and then you can share it with the rest of us


----------



## zadiac (9/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Off course no Apple/Mac version...



(Chanting) Apple is not worthy....apple is not worthy.....apple is not worthy......  (just kidding)



Glytch said:


> I feel your pain. I'm resisting the urge to code one.



Dooooo Iiiiiiiiiiiiiit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/9/16)

But this is super easy to setup in Excel - I'll create a template for you guys. Unless someone else beats me to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/9/16)

here it is, excel sheet - supports upto 16 individual concentrates/flavours and supports 9 additional costs like bottles, labels, time etc. All areas marked in RED should be left unchanged as these are the calculations. 

If you are colour blind then don't change the values in the following columns and row combination: 
All rows in the following columns must be left unchanged: *D, H* 
The following rows have columns that are editable and rows that should remain unchanged: 
Unchanged: *Column J rows 5-23 including 5 and 23, Columns J row 33*
Editable: *Column J rows 24-32 including 24 and 32*

Hope it helps. 

Dammit i wasted all that time typing this up - and now I can't upload the file. If you want it pm me - I will send it to you.

This is a picture of it. So yep just let me know I can email it to you - or find a place to upload it for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (9/9/16)

On Mac, just run it under Wine. Works better than on a pc. But then again, once you go Mac, you never go back...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/9/16)

Raindance said:


> On Mac, just run it under Wine. Works better than on a pc. But then again, once you go Mac, you never go back...



Wine? I'm a Mac user and familiar with it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (9/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Wine? I'm a Mac user and familiar with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wine is a windows emulator much like parallels. VMWare also works. Not that hard to install and you can run windows apps on your Mac. Parallels is paid but far superior to the other two in my experience. #justgeekthings


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Wine is a windows emulator much like parallels. VMWare also works. Not that hard to install and you can run windows apps on your Mac. Parallels is paid but far superior to the other two in my experience. #justgeekthings



Gotcha. I have the windows office suite on my Mac for word/excell, etc. I have used it twice in 5 years...
I installed Parallels once and uninstalled it ten minutes later... not commenting any further as I have no desire to get into the Mac vs PC debate on Friday afternoon 

I got the file - it's a simple excel sheet which opens in Numbers (Mac Excel) and on Excell for Mac.

Thanks all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (9/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> not commenting any further as I have no desire to get into the Mac vs PC debate on Friday afternoon



Lol. I hear ya brother.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/16)

I have an excel spreadsheet that runs macros.
When I want to add a new recipy the macro crates a new sheet and inserts the sheet into the index. I then just create a hyperlink to the sheet under the juice name. Works well for me.

Just a question: I found that at 6mg nic in PG some recipes cannot be mixed 30/70
For example:
Bombies Nana Cream 30ml
Banana Cream 5% - 1.5ml
Dragon fruit 3% - 0.9ml
Strawberry 7% - 2.1ml
=15%

On 30ml that makes 4.5ml (balance 25.5ml)
Add the nic = 5ml (balance 20.5ml)
70% VG of 30ml = 21ml (balance *-0.5ml*)

I found this calc error in several android apps including http://diyjuicecalculator.com/
In diyjuicecalculator it automatically reduces the VG to 20.5 ml but that means that you actually mixed 31.66/68.33 PG/VG

Not a big deal, but I like to know exactly what I mixed. So in my spreadsheet, if the PG goes red, I just change the VG to 65 or 60 and bob's your uncle.

Am I just being full of .....
.


----------

